# Ben Franklin's 13 rules of Improvement



## Geedubya (Jul 11, 2011)

Being new to this board, I am feeling my way around. If this is inappropriate for this forum, perhaps the mod. will move it 
I came upon this while reading the other day. I like it. Thought I would list it here and inquire of your thoughts in regards to the cultivation of these values.

Ben Franklin's 13 rules of Improvement

1. Temperance: Eat not to dullness. Drink not to elevation.
2. Silence: Speak not but what may benefit others or yourself. Avoid trifling conversation.
3. Order: Let all your things have their places. Let each part of your business have its time.
4. Resolution: Resolve to perform what you ought. Perform without fail what you resolve.
5. Frugality: Make no expense but to do good to others or yourself; i.e., waste nothing.
6. Industry: Lose no time. Be always employed in something useful. Cut off all unnecessary actions.
7. Sincerity: Use no hurtful deceit. Think innocently and justly; and, if you speak, speak accordingly.
8. Justice: Wrong none by doing injuries or omitting the benefits that are your duty.
9. Moderation: Avoid extremes. Forbear resenting injuries so much as you think they deserve.
10. Cleanliness: Tolerate no uncleanness in body, clothes or habitation.
11. Tranquillity: Be not disturbed at trifles or at accidents common or unavoidable.
12. Chastity: Rarely use venery [sex] but for health or offspring-never to dullness, weakness, or the injury of your own or another's peace or reputation.
13. Humility: Imitate Jesus and Socrates

He made a chart with 7 columns for the days and 13 rows for the virtues. He kept this chart in his pocket noting when he failed at holding to the virtue he was working on that week. In fact 50 years after developing it, he would sometimes bring it out to show others.

Benjamin Franklin would cycle through the virtues, focusing first on one then another. Repeating the cycle over and over spanning years, he was confident his character was greatly improved by it. I understand he had the most difficulty with order and humility. He rationalized his failings as he was so busy and had a good enough memory that he didn't need to be orderly. And for humility, "for even if I could conceive that I had completely overcome [pride], I would probably be proud of my humility".

http://www.thoughtful-self-imp...ranklin-Virtues.html[/QUOTE]

Best

GWB


----------

